# Lake Koko northern RR



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

here's the what i've got done so far with my 1:20 logging RR 









loco shed almost done





























going to change the boom on the spar tree but it gives ya an idea


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very cool, more pics please


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree - very cool. Scooby your trackwork is exceptionally realistic - what size rail are you using? The closeup realism is great. Did you cut your own ties? 


Also, please explain the support "column" under the trestle - looks like a stack of cut timber as opposed to the normal bents. What was the reason you used that instead of more bents? Engine house also looks believable - very rustic simple structure that would be typical of a low budget logging operation. 


Great Job so far - more pics please!


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

Thx ya'll I'm using Micro Eng code 205 rail,and some .225 rail(that I can't get any more of ,the guy died who was making it) that I weather myself,The ties I do cut myself they .250x.250x3 some are longer as i was planing to duel gauge some but not now.As for the cribbing support for the trestle is going to be replaced with bents i just haven't got around to it yet.I have seen some logging bridges cribbing like that I'm just no happy with it so it's going


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, fantastic work. Wish I had a place to have an indoor railroad again. Lost mine when we needed a family room and extra bedroom. Pleas post some more pictures.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

been hard at her for the last couple days but here's what i got done 
























here you can see the elevation differents of the track


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, man, that is NICE!!! 
SandyR


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

Thx


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

well got the switch wire up and trains are running


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am impressed. I particularly liked the 'lake' photo. Where is the lake in the context of the other photo's - along the wall 
between the funky bridge and the train shed?


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

it's the jocko river your thinking of not a lake it's below the sharp curve just after the bridge


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! Nice little layout you have there. 








Now, let me give you a suggestion on posting photos. Since you have exceeded the size limit on width, you can narrow your images down to the mandated width of 640 pixels wide by using a Firefox browser. When your image first appears in the editor, click on it. 
You will see tiny boxes appear in the corners. Click onto one of them and push in. You will see numbers appear that indicate the pixel size. Keep pushing in until you hit the magic number of "640," which is what I have done with the one above.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you planning on eventually expanding into the rest of the basement? Seems like you got a fair amount of room there.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

lol it's funny you ask that as I add more bench work yesterday i'll have more pics up soon but yes the wife has let me have 3/4 of the basement so it will be much bigger


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

Posted By scooby on 03/08/2009 7:57 AM










well i get all this corner i got off my butt this weekend and cleaned up all that crap down there and moved that big shelf


----------



## Andy Stobie (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice free-flowing design! And yes, please take other photos of the river area - that photo with the trees reflected on the water is a real winner! Do you have a track plan for the rest of the basement in mind?


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

here's some new pics


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

its soo cool now seeing a long string of cars snaking around the layout


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I await more.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

lol i need 2 more bundles of rail to finish this section and a bundle of blue Styrofoam for the mountain maybe 2


----------

